# Pipestem, 1st leg Of IBO triple.



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ground is muddy tournament seems to be running long. Tomorrow should be interesting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

Great shoot, great layout. Just need more signage to help shooters find their courses.


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

Also a few targets set to close to other ones.


----------



## L8APEX1 (Sep 11, 2007)

Does anyone know what time it starts up in the morning?


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Ranges open at 7 am. I have added a sign at the top of the parking lot for I, J, K, L ranges. With the cars parked it made the lower ones hard to see. Also put some arrows at the top of the golf course to point people down the cart path.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Antihk7 said:


> Ground is muddy tournament seems to be running long. Tomorrow should be interesting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which ranges are you shooting?


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

Antihk7 said:


> Ground is muddy tournament seems to be running long. Tomorrow should be interesting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Running long, time or distance


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

E g h f...on g it got a little twisty two targets were aligned pretty close so you had to wait for both targets to be done before you could judge and pull they had the room to not do that just caused a bottleneck at the targets there waited almost 40 minutes to shoot the first target 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Courses were awesome The guy and girl at the tent on I j k l ranges were great and very helpfully
Definitely enjoyed the weekend and lucked out with not having t shoot in the rain
Shot ok for the weekend. 388


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Prp course M was awesome, wish all coursses were laid out this well. Thanks Larry!


----------



## tryinhardarcher (Feb 3, 2006)

Ranges were set up great. Any event has room for improvement, but only a couple of minor things. Overall everyone involved put in a ton of hard work and put on a excellent shoot. Thank you !!
The weather on the other hand SUCKED, but that's beyond anyone's control.


----------



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

I thought it was a fantastic shoot. Shot E,F,G and H. Thought they were a great layout. Thanks for putting on a great shoot Larry and IBO. Herb


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Had a blast at Pipestem. Such a gorgeous venue and very well done ranges. 

My only critique is on range F. Targets 7-9 were far too close together. It caused a huge back up.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Loved it. Liked the changes. Vendor area was great.

Very challenging courses. I had a blast. Glad I shot it all on Friday. Weather was great.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Congrats Larry, I wish I could've been there this year. I'm sure it was a huge step in the right direction for IBO and I know you'll continue to make it better.


----------



## xlr8ed2 (Jan 16, 2011)

Shot Ranges A-D. No lines. Challenging course layout. One of our favorite IBO venues. Thanks Larry!


----------



## hoytdude1974 (Jan 9, 2004)

I shot on ranges A,B,C,and D. Ranges were set up very well. The range officials on this range were very good at busting up groups and staggering the groups so that the ranges did not get backed up. Ranges also had some really cool shots. Good Job to all of the Pipestem staff.


----------



## bowjoe1800 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Larry!!! Great Job!!! I know a lot of hard work and effort goes into putting on a tournament such as this. Everyone who attended owes you and your staff a great amount of gratitude. Thanks again.


----------



## WVBowhunter10 (May 15, 2006)

Great shoot and great ranges. They kicked my tail but that is my fault for not seeing yardages all weekend. I do know that the next time I go back I will not be staying down at the mountain creek lodge. The tram was broke down and stopped as much as it was running. We were stuck at the bottom of the mountain for about 2 hours on sunday morn while it was broke down. Other than that it was a great time!


----------



## 10RINGR (Jan 26, 2005)

I loved it. Didnt judge well but the courses were great. Only complaint is lack of decent food at the tents on efgh. Really enjoyed the set. Larry you did a great job!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Great courses, Great venue, and Great job Larry!!

My only complaints which are minimal is the limited parking and would've loved to have seen better food options at the tents. (candy, chips, crackers make a great snack but I was looking for a burger or hotdog since it was lunch and I was staying out on course.)


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

10RINGR said:


> I loved it. Didnt judge well but the courses were great. Only complaint is lack of decent food at the tents on efgh. Really enjoyed the set. Larry you did a great job!


The 2 ladies (one was my wife) working that tent had about 19 hours in making pepperoni cheese rolls and a lot of money tied up snacks and drinks. With the food in the vendor area this year the sales were way down on all the tents. I doubt seriously there will be more food on the tents next year. Just drinks and snacks. I pay the guys and gals that work the tents and the money made on the sales is theirs for extra money. We will see when the time comes next year.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

goofy2788 said:


> Great courses, Great venue, and Great job Larry!!
> 
> My only complaints which are minimal is the limited parking and would've loved to have seen better food options at the tents. (candy, chips, crackers make a great snack but I was looking for a burger or hotdog since it was lunch and I was staying out on course.)


I was worried about the parking but we survived with what was there close. I had a school bus rented incase we had to overflow to the parking lots behind the lodge. I felt everything ran fairly smooth but there is room for improvement.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

outbackarcher said:


> I was worried about the parking but we survived with what was there close. I had a school bus rented incase we had to overflow to the parking lots behind the lodge. I felt everything ran fairly smooth but there is room for improvement.


The only improvement would be to spot your old buddy about 30 points. lain:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

outbackarcher said:


> I was worried about the parking but we survived with what was there close. I had a school bus rented incase we had to overflow to the parking lots behind the lodge. I felt everything ran fairly smooth but there is room for improvement.


Yep parking went much better then I'd thought it would considering the increase in attendance over the spring. I think the different layout really helped there. I did see the bus running a few times. I got a ride in one of the mini vans running around from the lower lot up to the vendor area.

I still have to yell about not being fat guy friendly....man after I finished Saturday my fit bit told me I walked over 6.8 miles and climbed what would be equal to 76 flights of stairs. Here we are almost 5 days out and my legs still hurt. :nod: :chortle:

You and all the volunteers did an excellent job. I can't praise it enough. An improvement from the previous venue by a long shot!!


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Larry, you had it set up great....It was definitely better than any of the other IBO venues I've been to and better than several of the ASA venues . I thought the vendor area was fine except the tent that had BlackEagle and whatever else was under there. I didn't go to it since it was sort of out of the way. I didn't mind the little walk to the ranges, it gave me time to cuss myself for sucking so bad on the way out. Just remember, I gaurentee you that you pleased 95%, the other 5% would have complained regardless


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

3dbowmaster said:


> Larry, you had it set up great....It was definitely better than any of the other IBO venues I've been to and better than several of the ASA venues . I thought the vendor area was fine except the tent that had BlackEagle and whatever else was under there. I didn't go to it since it was sort of out of the way. I didn't mind the little walk to the ranges, it gave me time to cuss myself for sucking so bad on the way out. Just remember, *I gaurentee you that you pleased 95%, the other 5% would have complained regardless*


Couldn't agree more. Some people can never be pleased that's for sure.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

3dbowmaster said:


> Larry, you had it set up great....It was definitely better than any of the other IBO venues I've been to and better than several of the ASA venues . I thought the vendor area was fine except the tent that had BlackEagle and whatever else was under there. I didn't go to it since it was sort of out of the way. I didn't mind the little walk to the ranges, it gave me time to cuss myself for sucking so bad on the way out. Just remember, I gaurentee you that you pleased 95%, the other 5% would have complained regardless


Yes I agree on the tent. I wasted $2000 there and will do something different next year.


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

I personally don't shoot many of the IBOs but I don't miss the shoot at Pipestem. ..I travel with Larry some and shoot with him some at local shoots and he gets alittle stressed out about his IBO shoots, but he and his staff do a great job!!!! Not everyone will be pleased but I thought everything was great (except the weather& my judging) 
Hopefully now he can get back to what he enjoys... shootn his bows

2 thumbs up to ya Larry


----------



## e_johnson11 (May 20, 2016)

Larry, well done, this was a great shoot. The whole set up was awesome.
Im with _sagecreek_, the only improvements I see that are needed is about a 50 point handicap for a bad shot like myself. haha


----------

